# Scratched Jig Heads



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 3, 2010)

What do you guys do when your jig heads get all scratched by rocks? I have a lot that have no paint on the bottom of the heads from some big rocks in spillways and what not. You guys toss em, leave em or try to re-color them?


----------



## one100grand (Nov 3, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> What do you guys do when your jig heads get all scratched by rocks? I have a lot that have no paint on the bottom of the heads from some big rocks in spillways and what not. You guys toss em, leave em or try to re-color them?



It depends on the type of jighead...if we're talking about a bass jig, I keep them (along with several other pieces) in a box until it fills up, then I repaint...if it's a crappie jig or worm jig we're talking about, I don't bother, the fish don't seem to mind either way.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 3, 2010)

I just keep fishing with them


I heard clear nail polish works good to protect them if you put it on when theyre new. Never tried it tho.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Nov 4, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I just keep fishing with them
> 
> 
> I heard clear nail polish works good to protect them if you put it on when theyre new. Never tried it tho.




Same here.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 4, 2010)

I do not believe that the paint on a jig head makes much difference to the fish - heck I catch plenty of fish on plain old lead colored (unpainted) jigs

That purty paint does catch fishermen at the store :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Nov 4, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> I do not believe that the paint on a jig head makes much difference to the fish - heck I catch plenty of fish on plain old lead colored (unpainted) jigs
> 
> That purty paint does catch fishermen at the store :LOL2:



+1

I don't throw them away hardly ever. Don't repaint either. Use them until they are no more.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 4, 2010)

I usually don't have a choice about throwing them away, they are usually hung up on a rock or stump at the bottom of the lake :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I just keep fishing with them
> ...



x3


----------



## slim357 (Nov 4, 2010)

hard as nails, clear nail polish is some good stuff, holds up better than anything else ive tried, but I dont care if a jig gets scratched up and most times neither do the fish.


----------



## Brine (Nov 4, 2010)

Most of mine I buy without paint and use this. 







Quick and easy to do. All you do is heat up the lead with a lighter and dunk it into the powder. I'm sure you could reheat it and do it again if it has chips, but I usally loose my jig head on sunken structure/cover before it ever shows wear. #-o 

This usually makes the jig about 1/3 the price of a prepainted version, and I only use 2 colors for everything. Green Pumpkim/Black.


----------



## captdan (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont know much about freshwater fishing, but as for saltwater species, they do tend to care about the jig head color. Some species have very keen eyesight (such as yellowtail snapper) and when the paint starts chipping on the jigheads, sometimes they will get shy.... 
I never throw them out though and fish till I loose them... My newer jigs with paint I save for clean, clear water whereas my chipped/beat up jigs almost always get the nod in dirty water (as the fish cant see them)....


Just my .02


----------



## juggernoob (Nov 5, 2010)

Brine said:


> Most of mine I buy without paint and use this.
> 
> Quick and easy to do. All you do is heat up the lead with a lighter and dunk it into the powder. I'm sure you could reheat it and do it again if it has chips, but I usally loose my jig head on sunken structure/cover before it ever shows wear. #-o
> 
> This usually makes the jig about 1/3 the price of a prepainted version, and I only use 2 colors for everything. Green Pumpkim/Black.



x2 - Black, brown, and watermelon covers just about every jig in my tackle box.


----------



## redbug (Nov 5, 2010)

i will throw them until i loose them. if i am bored i will repaint them with nail polish


----------



## fish devil (Nov 5, 2010)

:twisted: I keep using them. I don't bother with repainting them. If the hook is sharp and skirt is intact then its still good.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 8, 2010)

I was just wondering what you guys do. I keep using them and usually loose them pretty quickly anyway #-o I don't have this issue that often because most of the ponds around here have soft muddy bottoms.


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Nov 8, 2010)

A bare lead or scraped up jighead is more toxic then a painted one.Powder paint usually don't chip if it is cured correctly.Just get a jar of the color that works for you and heat it up for about 6 seconds and dip it into the powder paint.I hang them up on something until I am done painting them.Then I put them into a toaster oven hanging from the top rack by the hook and bake them at the 350 degree setting for about 20 minutes.Make sure that you clean the hook eye out before you cure it with a tooth pick or something.You can paint about 2000 jigs with 1 jar.Well worth the $5 you paid for it.


----------

